

Show HN: Kids-friendly videos - wanghq

I built this small app (www.kidsfriend.ly) for my friends and their kids. It comes with iOS apps as well but hasn't been put onto the appstore. Here I'd like to share it with you and get some suggestions/comments. 
A sample playlist:
http://www.kidsfriend.ly/playlists/28c99bf8-2314-41b8-a53b-8ce809157d8f
======
wanghq
clickable links: <http://www.kidsfriend.ly> and
[http://www.kidsfriend.ly/playlists/28c99bf8-2314-41b8-a53b-8...](http://www.kidsfriend.ly/playlists/28c99bf8-2314-41b8-a53b-8ce809157d8f)

